# Clone Psyclone Hadaly?



## Viper_SA (30/11/16)

Any vendors planning on bringing in clones of the Psyclone Hadaly with a BF pin? 
Really don't feel like waiting for Fastech

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Migs (1/12/16)

use some $$ and buy an authentic

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/12/16)

Never mind, ordered from FT last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Ordered the SXK's and the no name black one to see if the top cap will fit on the SXK  (I like matchy matchy).

Sommer did EMS shipping cause I'm impatient like that  , will report back on the quality but reports so far looks on par 1:1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/12/16)

SXK version with EMS comes clkse to round about R500! Then I might as well have ordered the authentic locally. Will wait for the slow boat


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> SXK version with EMS comes clkse to round about R500! Then I might as well have ordered the authentic locally. Will wait for the slow boat



HUH ? I ordered three clones , some other odds and ends and shipping was $16 .... all 'n all came down to about R900 .... and R500 is far from what an authentic costs


----------



## Viper_SA (5/12/16)

EMS was $18.** when I ordered. Plus $15 for the SMX. That's $33. R457 at current exchange rate. For the wait, I'd pay double to get it faster. Free shipping amounts to R207, which makes it worth the wait


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> EMS was $18.** when I ordered. Plus $15 for the SMX. That's $33. R457 at current exchange rate. For the wait, I'd pay double to get it faster. Free shipping amounts to R207, which makes it worth the wait



You right on man , that's the price of another Pico Squeeze , order amended thanks for the maths lesson  ......


----------



## Viper_SA (6/12/16)

So, one small item I ordered kept moving further away on it's shipping date. Cancelled the order. Then re-did my math, placed a new order, and at R880 I think I'm buying a bargain. That is with $17.61 EMS shipping included. R81 for a bag of Cotton Bacon V2! R40 for a 10m roll of 24 awg Nichrome!


----------



## Dubz (16/12/16)

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/sxk-hadaly-styled-rda-1208?category=78

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/12/16)

Dubz said:


> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/sxk-hadaly-styled-rda-1208?category=78


No offense but that's a 100% markup not to mention wholesale discount probably applies. I'm all for supporting local vendors but at the price of an authentic RTA it's a bit ridiculous....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/16)

I agree 100% @Daniel 
I'd happily have paid R300, bit I got mine at R207 from FT for that SXK and added another OL16 24 awg nichrome for R40 per 10m and CBV2 at R81 per bag and still only paid $15 EMs shipping.


----------



## Effjh (16/12/16)

I think it's a fair price for those who don't want to wait 2 months for a FT order.. Remember these guys offer free shipping as well.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Vape_r (16/12/16)

Totally Agree with @Effjh


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/16)

Ordered last week from FT and alrewdy in JHB on Wednesday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (16/12/16)

Effjh said:


> I think it's a fair price for those who don't want to wait 2 months for a FT order.. Remember these guys offer free shipping as well.


Longest I've waited was a month so not sure where two months come into play but fair enough I'm sure they can capitalize on the impatient  

Again just a general observation and no direct correlation with the vendor bringing these in kudos for them recognizing the need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Effjh (16/12/16)

Daniel said:


> not sure where two months come into play



Personal experience, 1 month vs free next day delivery is still quite appealing. Obviously if you are willing to wait then FT direct is the way to go, but it's nice to have the option for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Effjh (16/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Ordered last week from FT and alrewdy in JHB on Wednesday.



If you bought just the Hadaly + EMS shipping from Fasttech, what would your total cost be?


----------



## Daniel (16/12/16)

Effjh said:


> If you bought just the Hadaly + EMS shipping from Fasttech, what would your total cost be?


Not really comparable as vendors get wholesale discount given shipping probably more but they must have it down to a tee....


----------



## Effjh (16/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Not really comparable as vendors get wholesale discount given shipping probably more but they must have it down to a tee....



Absolutely comparable from a customer's point of view since those are the options available to us. These guys need to make profit as well, can't expect cost price. They need to pay rent for B&M shops and you are not even factoring Customs cost into the bulk order (which you would also need to pay from FT direct). 

Bottom line is, this is not a rip off in the least if you bother to do the math. In fact it's cheaper to buy from VC than FT + EMS + Customs and you get it next day.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

With @Vapers Corner you also have to factor in shipping and they have to hold the warranty and stuff. R400 for a clone is on the pricey side but I guess that's the price you pay to have your item next day and have warranty should something be wrong and their excellent service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/12/16)

Guys don't get me wrong I'm not knocking any vendor here and yes maybe my math is kak but a 100% markup is a 100% markup either way you look at it. Luckily I'm a fairly patient man.... 

And just for the record I have bought plenty stuff from my local vendors....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Guys don't get me wrong I'm not knocking any vendor here and yes maybe my math is kak but a 100% markup is a 100% markup either way you look at it. Luckily I'm a fairly patient man....
> 
> And just for the record I have bought plenty stuff from my local vendors....


Wasn't directed at anyone. I was just trying to figure out why VC is priced at R400 for a $15 item and after calculating and adding shipping I got near to their price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Ordered last week from FT and alrewdy in JHB on Wednesday.



@Vape_r I am curious as to why you marked this post as "funny"?
In case you were trying to call "bullshit", here is the proof


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> @Vape_r I am curious as to why you marked this post as "funny"?
> In case you were trying to call "bullshit", here is the proof
> 
> View attachment 78813


That is super fast, did you pay for faster shipping ?


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/16)

Effjh said:


> If you bought just the Hadaly + EMS shipping from Fasttech, what would your total cost be?



Probably close to R400, but I don't get retailer prices, I don't get bulk buy discounts and I don't just pay one shipping amount for 30 Hadaly's, so not the best way to look at it now, is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> That is super fast, did you pay for faster shipping ?



Yes, EMS speed post. Starts out at around $19 I think, but the more items I added to my cart, the cheaper it got. 
In short, my cart contained:

2 X Cotton Bacon V2
4 X 24 awg Nichrome 80
1 X OL16
1 X Psyclone Hadaly

all this totaled R880 with the faster shipping cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Yes, EMS speed post. Starts out at around $19 I think, but the more items I added to my cart, the cheaper it got.
> In short, my cart contained:
> 
> 2 X Cotton Bacon V2
> ...


That is fast. My last update is: 2016-11-29 20:24, Leaving From "Guangzhou Terminal".


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> That is fast. My last update is: 2016-11-29 20:24, Leaving From "Guangzhou Terminal".



Previous one was through Turkey Post. Normal Free Shipping:




Still better to wait 1.5 months than blow almost R6k on "authentic" atties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Previous one was through Turkey Post. Normal Free Shipping:
> 
> View attachment 78816
> 
> ...


This is a small order. I'm still going to place another FT order soon for some stuff. I don't the stuff urgently so the wait in fine.


----------



## ChloeT (16/12/16)

Got no issue waiting if it saves me money


----------



## andro (17/12/16)

Guys dont u think we should stop saying if i get it here i can pay less or they have tot % markup etc. The vendor is za are actually quite good and allow us to get much stuff at a reasonable price . Now a good mod is usually 3k . 1 year ago was just over 2 k. Dollar is up and down etc. I know nobody pointed directly at one vendor but all of us we know where and how to get clones or juice or original mod Etc. Imo 100 % markup with free shipping is not much . But again is only my opinion. What do u guys think is the markup of a drink when going out ? Will be surprised ... but nobody moan about it . I think is symple wanna buy it do it ... dont want to and have other way .... do it as well . Just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/12/16)

Just to update on FT EMS:

Reactions: Like 2


----------

